# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Anketa o pelenama – novo!

## renata

Dragi korisnici foruma, molimo vas da ispunite našu anketu o pelenama:
https://spreadsheets.google.com/view...cU9SY0ZxMGc6MA

Bez obzira koristite li jednokratne ili platnene pelene ili tek razmišljate o tome, bit će nam drago ako s nama podijelite vaše stavove i iskustva.
Unaprijed zahvaljujemo! Vaši odgovori pomoći će nam u promociji platnenih pelena i prilagođavanju vašim potrebama i željama za informacijama, edukacijom i kvalitetnijim pelenama. 

Posebno molimo vas koji ste sličnu anketu ispunjavali prije godinu dana, da je i sad ispunite, vaši odgovori bit će nam važni.

Anketa će se moći ispunjavati do 15. veljače 2010., a krajem veljače ćemo vas izvjestiti o najzanimljivijim rezultatima analize.

----------


## vještičica

popunila  :Smile:

----------


## marijanada

i ja

----------


## mamma2

ispunjeno!

----------


## renata

hvala!  :Smile: 

ako imate pitanja, slobodno..

----------


## Mama Medo

:Bouncing:

----------


## thalia

> hvala! 
> 
> ako imate pitanja, slobodno..


evo, ja imam  :Grin: 
imam problem s ovimi pitanjem



> Imate li djece?
> 
>     * Ne
>     * Ne, ali trudna sam (ili supruga je trudna)
>     * Da, jedno
>     * Da, dvoje
>     * Da, troje
>     * Da, četvero i više


jer sam trudna, ali imam već jedno, s time što je prvo koristilo platnene i namjeravam s drugim pa nisam znala koje odabrati i mislim (mislim, nisam sigurna) da sam odabrala dvoje.

----------


## spajalica

popunila iako vise namam pelene u svojoj kuci  :D , ali prosle godine sam popunjavala dok je bilo pelenasa, ne znam da li je to OK.

----------


## Jelka

popunila.

----------


## renata

> imam problem s ovimi pitanjem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Imate li djece?
> 
>     * Ne
> ...


to je ok
mogla si zaokružiti i jedno, jer smo ovo "ne, ali trudna sam" zamislili za one koje još nemaju djece osim u trbuhu  :Smile:

----------


## renata

> popunila iako vise namam pelene u svojoj kuci  :D , ali prosle godine sam popunjavala dok je bilo pelenasa, ne znam da li je to OK.


je, naravno
mozda se nesto promijenilo u toj godini

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

Imam i ja pitanje - 
jučer na brzinu preletim par stranica ankete, danas sjednem u miru da je riješim kad ono samo jedna strana!?

jesam štagod pogriješila, da pokušam ponovo???

----------


## pomikaki

Baš rješavam: zbunjuju me pitanja tipa bi/su   :Grin:  
npr. Pri donošenju odluke o vrsti pelena, kakve informacije bi/su vam bile od pomoći? Odgovori su različiti ovisno o tome da li govorim o svom iskustvu ili što bi bilo kad bi bilo. Konkretno u ovom slučaju, meni su najviše pomogli članci na netu i forum, ali bi mi puno više pomoglo da sam mogla vidjeti bilo što od drugih odgovora - snimljeni prikaz korištenja pelena, gledanje i opipavanje proizvoda u živo i slično. Ne znam što vas više zanima.

----------


## renata

> Imam i ja pitanje - 
> jučer na brzinu preletim par stranica ankete, danas sjednem u miru da je riješim kad ono samo jedna strana!?
> 
> jesam štagod pogriješila, da pokušam ponovo???


ima još stranica za one koji su koristili platnene pelene
ako na dnu prve stranice izabereš odgovor da nisi koristila i ne planiraš koristiti, onda daljnje stranice nemaju smisla pa odmah baca na kraj

----------


## renata

> Baš rješavam: zbunjuju me pitanja tipa bi/su   
> npr. Pri donošenju odluke o vrsti pelena, kakve informacije bi/su vam bile od pomoći? Odgovori su različiti ovisno o tome da li govorim o svom iskustvu ili što bi bilo kad bi bilo. Konkretno u ovom slučaju, meni su najviše pomogli članci na netu i forum, ali bi mi puno više pomoglo da sam mogla vidjeti bilo što od drugih odgovora - snimljeni prikaz korištenja pelena, gledanje i opipavanje proizvoda u živo i slično. Ne znam što vas više zanima.


i prvo i drugo nas zanima, ono sto je vec pomoglo, i ono sto mislis da bi jos moglo pomoci
npr. da znamo jel da i dalje odrzavamo web stranice s informacijama, tiskamo brosure, trebamo li se potruditi uciniti pelene dostupnijima da ih ljudi mogu opipati..

----------


## Aiko

Popunila.   :Bye:

----------


## frost

popunila

----------


## Nataša,Sarajevo

> Nataša,Sarajevo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Imam i ja pitanje - 
> jučer na brzinu preletim par stranica ankete, danas sjednem u miru da je riješim kad ono samo jedna strana!?
> 
> jesam štagod pogriješila, da pokušam ponovo???
> 
> 
> ...


E pa stvar i jest u tome što ja do sad nisam koristila a zapravo bih htjela, pa sam se malo iznenadila gdje nestadoše silne stranice.

Samo jedan odgovor je "NE", svaki drugi je "DA" i još nešto, a zapravo mi ni jedan nije odgovarajući.

Ima li smisla da radim ponovo???

----------


## renata

ako si na sljedecim stranicama vidjela da na puno pitanja znas odgovore, tj, imas neke stavove, onda ispuni ponovo

na pitanje Jeste li već imali priliku koristiti platnene pelene i/ili odlučili da ćete kupiti platnene pelene?
smo za tvoj "slucaj" mislili da je ovaj odgovor ok: Da, ali nisam još kupio/la

znaci puno si razmisljala o njima i zapravo bi ih htjela korisiti i valjda budes jednog dana

----------


## mali mrav

:Smile:  popunjeno

----------


## renata

ima vec preko 500 popunjenih  :Smile:

----------


## renata

nekako ste stali s popunjavanjem ankete, upola manje nego prosle godine

i vi koji ste tada popunjavali, slobodno ponovite, dapace

----------


## XENA

Popunila,kod druge trudnoće ću se više informirati o platnenim pelenama ako ispada da su dugoročno financijski isplativije, samo se nadam da njihovo korištenje ne kompliciraju život previše

----------

